# Granment



## Mph redux

Avui la meva nòvia, que està aprenent català, m'ha preguntat què volia dir "granment". 

Jo he quedat *granment*! sorprès al veure que aquesta paraula és ensenyada al Tercer curs de català del Consorci de Normalització de la Llengua! 

He de dir que és la primera vegada en tota la meva vida que veig aquesta paraula. 

La utilitzeu vosaltres?
És necessari ensenyar-la en un curs de català? Jo crec que no perquè només fa que confondre ja que no la utilitza ni TV3. Potser estic confós...


----------



## kiyama

Primera notícia!
Hi ha coses de la pròpia llengua que no diries mai 
Ki


----------



## Laia

Jo tampoc... mai de la vida.


----------



## Cranc

"On anirem a parar?"

L'ensenyament del català, tot i incloure registres que expliquin què vol dir el Montilla amb nogensmenys, s'hauria d'adaptar a la llengua d'ús normal tot oferint alternatives correctes als errors més extesos (que són tants).
No creieu?

C


----------



## Mei

Jo tampoc la coneixia. 

Mei


----------



## Cranc

Realment te història la paraula, sí, encara que ens soni estrany...

GRANMENT _adv. _
En gran manera; cast. _grandemente. _Blasfemador de Déu e dels sants era granment, Decam. i, 70. E a la supèrbia granment satisfà, Passi cobles 82. E los maluats deuien gran ment tembre, Anònim (Cançon. Univ. 251). Si u tracta terçer, tan granment lo paguen, Proc. olives 1757.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mph redux said:


> Avui la meva nòvia, que està aprenent català, m'ha preguntat què volia dir "granment".
> 
> Jo he quedat *granment*! sorprès al veure que aquesta paraula és ensenyada al Tercer curs de català del Consorci de Normalització de la Llengua!
> 
> He de dir que és la primera vegada en tota la meva vida que veig aquesta paraula.
> 
> La utilitzeu vosaltres?
> És necessari ensenyar-la en un curs de català? Jo crec que no perquè només fa que confondre ja que no la utilitza ni TV3. Potser estic confós...


 
Quina manera de fer ballar el cap dels "guiris locals", no? No és, que jo sàpiga, una paraula de la parla diària. 

Mph Redux, per pura curiositat, ens en pots aportar el context? Sortia en un text escrit? La va explicar el/la profe?

Per cert, que tot plegat m'ha fet pensar en una cosa que deia un fantàstic professor que vaig tenir de traducció inversa cap a l'anglès, que afirmava que "There are words that only live in dictionaries"... Una veritat com un temple, penso jo!


----------



## Cranc

Jo crec que hi ha moltes paraules que ens sonen estranyes que hauriem de recuperar, però no és el cas. El meu criteri és el de recuperar o usar les paraules que com tanmateix, aporten precisió al llenguatge, mentre que deixaria correr les que només tradueixen literalment expressions d'altres llengües, sovint el castellà.

Ja sé que l'exemple del Tanmateix és polèmic, però el què crec important és no començar a denostar maneres de dir ben catalanes per imposar una traducció literal d'un gir o una frase alienes a aquest idioma. Un altre exemple, avui a la tarda, que és la manera catalana de referir-se a aquest moment del dia s'avui, actualment ja no s'usa gairebé mai per haver incorporat el castellanisme aquesta tarda. Potser no és greu, la cosa és que fem el què fem, ens adonem d'on anem.

C


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cranc said:


> Ja sé que l'exemple del Tanmateix és polèmic, però el què crec important és no començar a denostar maneres de dir ben catalanes per imposar una traducció literal d'un gir o una frase alienes a aquest idioma. Un altre exemple, avui a la tarda, que és la manera catalana de referir-se a aquest moment del dia s'avui, actualment ja no s'usa gairebé mai per haver incorporat el castellanisme aquesta tarda. Potser no és greu, la cosa és que fem el què fem, ens adonem d'on anem.


 
El *tanmateix* és d'allò més recurrent a sa Roqueta, però, Cranc, oi?

Precisament per tot el que exposes, demanava a Mph que comentés el context d'aquest *granment* que ha après la seva al·lota


----------



## Cranc

Sí, el tanmateix s'usa molt a Mallorca per dir "igualment" i però no per dir "no obstant això" com ho veiem escrit més sovint...

C


----------



## Dixie!

Jo tampoc no l'havia sentit mai.


----------



## RIU

Hola,

Ni idea.


----------



## ernest_

A mi tampoc em sonava, però m'ha agradat i em sembla que a partir d'ara la faré servir.


----------



## Mph redux

La meva nòvia m'acusa, en broma, de no saber català!  perquè me n'ha dit un parell més extretes del llibre que no havia sentit mai!

Quina manera d'ensenyar català! al llibre "nivell bàsic 3" de l'Editorial Castellnou...


----------



## dafne.ne

Bon dia a tothom!

Tampoc jo l'havia sentida mai, i estic totalment d'acord amb en Cranc. M'agradaria conèixer el context per a veure si paga la pena adoptar-la o no.


----------



## Eixerit

No en coneixia l'existència, però sembla simplement "gran" amb el sufix d'adverbi.


----------



## Eixerit

Per cert, no entenc l'opció aquesta de "mayormente". És la traducció al castellà de "granment"?


----------



## Mph redux

Eixerit said:


> Per cert, no entenc l'opció aquesta de "mayormente". És la traducció al castellà de "granment"?


bé, és una brometa que he posat a l'enquesta...crec que vol dir el mateix....


----------



## tamen

No ho he dit mai. No sé si ho he sentit: no gosaria dir ni que sí ni que no.

Però faig constar expressament haver sentit dir un mecànic de motos aquesta curiosíssima creació: "*sovintment*". No una vegada, sinó que aquest mot formava part del seu repertori col·loquial. 


"Granment" sembla una paraula ben formada que no hauria d'estranyar a ningú que hagi llegit una mica. "Sovintment" és realment com un bolet estrany que et trobes i no saps  com s'ha de menjar.


----------

